# Aerocycle



## aasmitty757 (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/L30-RARE-RE...RO-CYCLE-PREWAR-MENS-RESTORE-NR-/300838837137

Is there anything correct on this bike?


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 27, 2012)

I think the tank may be fiberglass, I asked them. If they could post a pic of the inside of the tank. The fenders fit the wheels funny, the rear fender light is not correct, the front headlight emblem is not correct either. It all looks kind of off.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Now that is a hack job! That said there still appear to be a few good parts there but I sure would like a better look at the tank. V/r Shawn


----------



## marshalmike (Dec 27, 2012)

*Fake*

If I'm not mistaken, I think the owner was trying to repop aerocycle tanks back in the early 90's. Doesn't look to good


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 27, 2012)

No, there is NOTHING right about that bike.  It's about $1,200 overpriced already.


----------



## oskisan (Dec 27, 2012)

*fork*

I didn't know that an aerocycle sported truss rods... The way that tank sticks out in the front, I would have never guess that one.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm with Vintage on this one--someone is already over the money and is going to be sorely dissapointed when they get this POS! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 28, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm with Vintage on this one--someone is already over the money and is going to be sorely dissapointed when they get this POS! V/r Shawn




So has anyone coined the term "Schwidiot" yet?  Between this one and that b10e that sold on ebay recently, there appear to be plenty of them.


----------



## slick (Dec 28, 2012)

Tank is definately a repop. Look at how it sits on the frame in the rear and the front is rather wide looking. I don't see the recessed cup area that goes under the upper steer tube race either? Lots of wrong parts as Abe stated earlier. Some of the stuff could be doctored up and it would need a repaint but the price is already too high. If it sold for around $600 it could have been a fixed up beater fake aerocycle that you could ride wherever and not worry about it getting banged up or a good parade bike but that's about it. Hang it high in the garage and let your buddies THINK it's the real deal but don't get it down and let them see it up close. HAHA!!


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 28, 2012)

*I got an answer from the seller*

"The tank is fiberglass, if that helps. Let me know if you still need photos. Thanks ~Amanda

- estateroadshow"

I told them this should be listed as a reproduction/recreation.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 28, 2012)

Bidding up to $2550 with 8 days to go!


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 28, 2012)

I think the frame is a DD frame with the lower tank bar removed. A sad waste of a DD bicycle.


----------



## jkent (Dec 28, 2012)

*Auction*

The bike is also listed in an auction that starts at 1:00 pm Jan 6th. This auction ends Jan 6th at 12:00 whats the deal here?
http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/a...=azemail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=alerts I guess if they get enough from ebay they'll pull it from the public auction? This just looks like bad business to me. Why advertise it on the public auction at all?


----------



## Aeropsycho (Dec 28, 2012)

*Ha!,  ha!,  ha!,  ha!,  ha!,  ha!,  ha!,  ha!,  ha!,  ha!,  ha!,  ha!,  ha!,  ha!,*

Fake-O-Cycle!!!

I think the rack and seat maybe the fork... did you see the wheels?........ HA!,  HA!,  HA!,  HA!,  HA!,  HA!,  HA!,  HA!,  HA!,  HA!,  HA!,


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 28, 2012)

*fork*



Aeropsycho said:


> Fake-O-Cycle!!!
> 
> I think the rack and seat maybe the fork... did you see the wheels?........ HA!,  HA!,  HA!,  HA!,  HA!,  HA!,  HA!,  HA!,  HA!,  HA!,  HA!,




The fork is a 37 or later angle locker.


----------



## ccmerz (Dec 28, 2012)

Ahhhhh, the gold standard or maybe not?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2012)

I emailed them and got a reply that the tank was glass that it came from an estate and they were not bike experts-no Sh*t. I told them they should probably mention this for the sake of accuracy--we'll see? V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 30, 2012)

*aero*

it's a rack, throw the rest of it in the garbage...
ok maybe keep the seat and fork

who is getting stung on that beast?

ow!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2012)

I sent them another message and suggested they revise the listing and call this a replica. Their reply was that this came from a museum and that the people that ran it were toy and bicycle 'experts' and they would stand behind the listing BUT if they are wrong they offer a money back return. Over $3500--heck I'm not even a Schwinn guy and recognized it as a piece of crap. V/r Shawn


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 6, 2013)

*sold*

I hope the buyer enjoys his/her new bike.  US $3,827.77


----------



## schwinning (Jan 11, 2013)

I bet whoever bought it is bummed. Way overpriced!


----------

